# Control de graves variable pasivo?



## pdelt3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Es posible hacer un control de graves pasivo y variable?
Es nada más que para darle un poco mas cuerpo al sonido para unos parlantes de viaje que estoy armando.
Utilice un ampli de 10watt por canal con un TDA2005.

Vi un control de graves en la pagina electronicafacil.net pero no me funcionó, podrían ayudarme con algun esquematico?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Sep 9, 2010)

¿Y el buscador del foro qué resultados te dio cuando buscaste el tema?
¿Qué es lo que no te sirve de ellos?

Por otro lado, control pasivo de tonos=atenuación.
No vas a poder agregarle nada de nada a una señal sólo con un dispositivo pasivo, sólo vas a poder quitarle parte de las frecuencias, pero no agregar nada.

Saludos


----------



## pdelt3 (Sep 10, 2010)

Use el buscador del foro pero no ecntre nada.
Este es el circuito que no me funcionó http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Control-de-graves.html


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 10, 2010)

El circuito funciona y como dijo Cacho: "No vas a poder agregarle nada de nada a una señal sólo con un dispositivo pasivo" y es porque la red solo atenua. Si usted insiste en un circuito pasivo, entonces intente este ecualizador pasivo.


----------

